# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Plusvalenza Vendita Auto

## LUCIA

Buonasera a tutti,
ho un dubbio che mi tormenta. Visto che le recenti modifiche hanno comportata l'indeducibilità dei costi auto per le imprese l'eventuale plusvalenza derivante dalla vendita dell'auto stessa nel 2007 è imponibile?

----------


## Speedy

> Buonasera a tutti,
> ho un dubbio che mi tormenta. Visto che le recenti modifiche hanno comportata l'indeducibilità dei costi auto per le imprese l'eventuale plusvalenza derivante dalla vendita dell'auto stessa nel 2007 è imponibile?

  La plusvalenza conseguita dalla vendita di un bene strumentale è tassabile nella stessa proporzione in cui sono stati dedotti i costi di acquisto dello stesso bene attraverso le quote di ammortamento.
Pertanto se l'auto è stata acquistata da una impresa nel 2006 e tenuto conto che la stessa impresa non deduce alcun costo della stessa auto, la plusvalenza realizzata dalla sua vendita non è tassabile ai fini irpef o ires.
Ai fini iva vale la stessa regola: l'auto andrà rifatturata con iva imponibile (il resto esente articolo 10 comma 27 quinquies) per la percentuale portata in detrazione al momento dell'acquisto.
Ciao

----------


## LUCIA

Grazie Mille Sei Stato Chiarissimo

----------


## PROFES

> La plusvalenza conseguita dalla vendita di un bene strumentale è tassabile nella stessa proporzione in cui sono stati dedotti i costi di acquisto dello stesso bene attraverso le quote di ammortamento.
> Pertanto se l'auto è stata acquistata da una impresa nel 2006 e tenuto conto che la stessa impresa non deduce alcun costo della stessa auto, la plusvalenza realizzata dalla sua vendita non è tassabile ai fini irpef o ires.
> Ai fini iva vale la stessa regola: l'auto andrà rifatturata con iva imponibile (il resto esente articolo 10 comma 27 quinquies) per la percentuale portata in detrazione al momento dell'acquisto.
> Ciao

  Se l'auto ceduta oggi fu acquistata prima del 4 luglio 2006 (il professionista si è dedotto parte delle quote di ammortamento e altri costi legati all'auto al 40%), la plusvalenza è tassabile? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se l'auto ceduta oggi fu acquistata prima del 4 luglio 2006 (il professionista si è dedotto parte delle quote di ammortamento e altri costi legati all'auto al 40%), la plusvalenza è tassabile? 
> Grazie

  Ti sei dato la risposta da solo: perchè citi proprio la data del 4/7 ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PROFES

> Ti sei dato la risposta da solo: perchè citi proprio la data del 4/7 ?

  Il mio dubbio è il seguente: 
Il professionista acquista un auto a marzo 2006 e ne deduce ammortamenti e altri costi nella misura del 25% (2006) e successivamente al 40%. 
Oggi vende quest'auto completamente ammortizzata e fattura per 5000 euro alla concessionaria in permuta. 
Consegue pertanto una pluscvalenza di 5000 euro. 
Leggendo qua e là non mi è chiaro se oggi questa plusvalenza è totalmente detassata in virtù della riforma dell'art. 54 tuir a partire dal 4 luglio 2006... 
oppure 
va tassata nella stessa percentuale di deducibilità (es: 40%) perchè essendo un bene mobile utilizzato PROMISCUAMENTE ne viene meno il carattere di STRUMENTALITA'... 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non hai risposto alla mia domanda, però.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PROFES

> Non hai risposto alla mia domanda, però.

  Pensavo fosse una domanda retorica... 
Prima delle modifiche introdotte dal Dl n. 223/2006, entrato in vigore il 4 luglio
2006, i professionisti rispetto alle imprese, potevano dedurre le quote di
ammortamento dei beni strumentali, esclusi gli immobili, senza subire alcuna
tassazione sulle plusvalenze eventualmente realizzate in seguito alla cessione o allautoconsumo. 
Non ti è mai capitato la fattispecie di cui sopra? 
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Pensavo fosse una domanda retorica... 
> Prima delle modifiche introdotte dal Dl n. 223/2006, entrato in vigore il 4 luglio
> 2006, i professionisti rispetto alle imprese, potevano dedurre le quote di
> ammortamento dei beni strumentali, esclusi gli immobili, senza subire alcuna
> tassazione sulle plusvalenze eventualmente realizzate in seguito alla cessione o allautoconsumo. 
> Non ti è mai capitato la fattispecie di cui sopra? 
> Ciao

  E' impossibile che non capiti ! 
I beni rivenduti generano plusvalenze/minusvalenze irrilevantri ai fini del reddito solo se relativi a beni acquistati prima della data citata.

----------


## PROFES

> E' impossibile che non capiti ! 
> I beni rivenduti generano plusvalenze/minusvalenze irrilevantri ai fini del reddito solo se relativi a beni acquistati prima della data citata.

  OK.
Il mio dubbio nasce dal concetto di bene strumentale.
Per non tassare tale plusvalenza (anche se l'auto è stata acquistata prima del 4 luglio e rivenduta oggi), e per stare in assoluta serenità...ho pensato che in caso di accertamento potrebbero averre da ridire sul fatto che sia un bene mobile strumentale (con il carattere dell'esclusività), dato che il mezzo è stato caricato sul registro cespiti come bene a uso promiscuo...
Perchè se così fosse io dovrei tassare la plusvalenza al 40%... 
Puoi indicarmi qualche circolare che chiarisca tale dubbio? 
Grazie ancora.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> OK.
> Il mio dubbio nasce dal concetto di bene strumentale.
> Per non tassare tale plusvalenza (anche se l'auto è stata acquistata prima del 4 luglio e rivenduta oggi), e per stare in assoluta serenità...ho pensato che in caso di accertamento potrebbero averre da ridire sul fatto che sia un bene mobile strumentale (con il carattere dell'esclusività), dato che il mezzo è stato caricato sul registro cespiti come bene a uso promiscuo...
> Perchè se così fosse io dovrei tassare la plusvalenza al 40%... 
> Puoi indicarmi qualche circolare che chiarisca tale dubbio? 
> Grazie ancora.

  Che devi tassarla al 40% mi sembra ovvio, altrimenti ci sarebbe doppia tassazione !

----------


## giovanni.ar.

D.L. 223 del 2006. Oppure Agenzia delle Entrate Risoluzione 21 luglio 2008, n.310/E

----------


## PROFES

[QUOTE=danilo sciuto;212218]Che devi tassarla al 40% mi sembra ovvio, altrimenti ci sarebbe doppia tassazione ![/QUOT 
Quindi mi dici di tassarla e basta per stare tranquilli, non considerando l'esonero ante 4 luglio 2006? 
Grazie e buon Natale

----------


## marcoscano

Un artigiano che, acquistata nel 2010 auto di cui ha recuperato l'IVA ed il relativo costo al 50%, decide di chiudere l'attività deve vendere l'auto al valore di mercato? Il quattroruote indica come valore 19.600,00 ma secondo Voi l'importo indicato è già comprensivo di IVA? Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

[QUOTE=PROFES;212311]  

> Che devi tassarla al 40% mi sembra ovvio, altrimenti ci sarebbe doppia tassazione ![/QUOT 
> Quindi mi dici di tassarla e basta per stare tranquilli, non considerando l'esonero ante 4 luglio 2006? 
> Grazie e buon Natale

  Nemmeno per sogno !! 
Dico di tassarla (e al 40%) solo se acquistata ante 4/7/06.   

> Un artigiano che, acquistata nel 2010 auto di cui ha recuperato l'IVA ed il relativo costo al 50%, decide di chiudere l'attività deve vendere l'auto al valore di mercato? Il quattroruote indica come valore 19.600,00 ma secondo Voi l'importo indicato è già comprensivo di IVA? Grazie

  Risposte tutte positive.

----------


## PROFES

[QUOTE=danilo sciuto;212324]  

> Nemmeno per sogno !! 
> Dico di tassarla (e al 40%) solo se acquistata ante 4/7/06.  
> Risposte tutte positive.

  Ma scusa non è il contrario?
L'auto acquistata dal 04/07/2006 in poi genera plusvalenza se venduta da quella data ad oggi...
L'auto acquistata prima di quella data non dovrebbe oggi generare plusvalenza stando a quella legge, è giusto? 
Grazie ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

[QUOTE=PROFES;213609]  

> Ma scusa non è il contrario?
> L'auto acquistata dal 04/07/2006 in poi genera plusvalenza se venduta da quella data ad oggi...
> L'auto acquistata prima di quella data non dovrebbe oggi generare plusvalenza stando a quella legge, è giusto?

  Sì, giusto: invece di scrivere _post_ ho scritto _ante_.

----------


## PROFES

[QUOTE=danilo sciuto;213612]  

> Sì, giusto: invece di scrivere _post_ ho scritto _ante_.

  E relativamente al presupposto della natura di "bene strumentale"? 
C'è qualche circolare da cui posso evincere che un auto caricata come cespite e utilizzata promiscuamente (anche per l'attività professionale), possa essere pacificamente considerata "bene strumentale"? 
Grazie mille

----------

